# Monitor 'Switching'



## wisoonster (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, i've got a Samsung Syncmaster P2250 monitor with a VGA slot and a DVI-D slot at the back. i want to connect my Playstation three to my monitor, which i THINK requires a VGA to HDMI Cable, or a DVI/HDMI Adapter (I already have a HDMI cable). However, I'm using the DVI Female Slot to 'screen' my tower, which kind of cancels out the DVI/HDMI adapter option. That means i'd be using the VGA to HDMI cable to screen my PS3. However, i don't know how to switch my monitor between my actual Computer Screen, And My PS3 Screen. Any help would greatly be appreciated, and thankyou in advance for your attention!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi wisoonster, and welcome to TSG.

Do you have any kind of web link to the VGA to HDMI cable you are talking about? There is no way a bunch of wires can convert between analog VGA signals serial digital video signals.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You also wouldn't have audio over the VGA connection, so where would the sound output go?


----------



## wisoonster (Jan 30, 2012)

hey guys thanks for responding. i'd just like to clarify some things. i dont need sound, just the image. i haven't exactly put the theory to practice yet, but i got the idea from: 



he advises using http://www.cablechick.com.au/cables/hdmi-female-to-dvi-male-adaptor.html for the image, but another wire for the sound. which -sorry for the confusion- i dont need for now. as i said above, i said my dvi-d adapter on my monitor is currently in use. but i also have an vga plug unused. i'm not sure whether this cord: http://au.shopping.com/vga to hdmi cable/products~NS-1~linkin_id-8023155 
will work, because its just one wire, but if it does work, is it possible to use both devices (ps3 and computer) at the same time? thankyou


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Unless your PS3 console has some type of totally non-standard HDMI hardware output configuration that outputs analog RGB video and digital Horizontal and Vertical sync, any kind of simple cable with an HDMI plug on one end and VGA plug on the other is not going to magically convert high speed serial data into analog voltages and logic level sync pulses. If you want to believe some of the glowing reviews of the cable in your link, then go ahead and spend your money and hope that the reviews were not written by some shills working for the seller.

EDIT: Should you heed the warning, you might want to look into some kind of 2x1 HDMI or DVI-D selector box and suitable cables.


----------



## wisoonster (Jan 30, 2012)

would a simple dvi-d to hdmi chord work fine?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

wisoonster said:


> would a simple dvi-d to hdmi chord work fine?


Yes, if you don't mind switching cables on the one DVI-D port on the computer or get a switch box.


----------

